
How Yahoo Killed Flickr and Lost the Internet (2012) - jackgavigan
http://gizmodo.com/5910223/how-yahoo-killed-flickr-and-lost-the-internet
======
detaro
(2012)

I'm not sure if Flickr is really dead. Most people I know that use it seem to
be quite happy that it hasn't changed much and just more or less works like it
always has. Stability is something most people value very highly in their
photo archives.

~~~
lowtolerance
It's definitely not dead. Flickr is one of the top 250 most trafficked sites
in the world today, and many of the apps and sites that the author said would
replace it have been dead for years.

